# Terrainium Security



## alfiealbino (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi all

I am just wondering what your thoughts are on the suitability of this vivarium for housing some of the smaller vipera and rattler species?

It seems ideal as it has good ventilation, great visibility, two locks and easy access.

Monkfield Housing | Terrainium

Thanks

Ben


----------



## Herpalist (Jun 17, 2009)

I have seen this range in person and in various sizes. Whilst they are practical for non venomous species they will of course also house hots however, I would warn one to be aware of the "jack in the box" potential of keeping a hot in these terraria.

You lift that lid and theres a coiled spring underneath ready to pounce may not be a good thing. They wouldn't be my 1st choice for housing hots.


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

sod that look up the video of the snake guy who gets but in the stomach by a cobra in the usa dont know his name and that was from a rub this design is asking for the same issue unless u put it on the floor and clipped it then lifted the lid with the hook everytime u use it vivs just are more practical and safer imo


----------



## alfiealbino (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for the comments and opinions on this style of viv.

I am just trying to think about this as logically as possible, in what situation would i ever be in that required the viv to be opened in any other way than by placing on the floor and lifting the lid with the hook? I can imagine that the same effect could happen with glass sliding door on a normal viv as the snake would sense the vibrations/heat near the door and investigate/sit behind the glass as you open it. It would be much easier to open a lid with a hook and safer i presume than sliding glass with your hand, regardless of whether you wear a bite proof glove or not. 

This style of enclosure to me seems like a prettier/glorified version of a RUB, which are commonly used as housing.

Just trying to look at both opinions here.

Ben


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

I use to keep a young monocled cobra one, but it now houses a young western diamondback. The lid is pretty heavy, and if the snake is a bit jumpy, it can easily get out when the lids open, or get trapped when closing it. I usually nudge the snake into it's hide before closing the lid, but the cobra use to hood up, and charge at me. 

I don't think there's many hots you could keep in them for permanently. I know I wouldn't use it for anything other than babies. I'm not even keen on using it for them.


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

I have never used one but definitely wouldn't try one with anything venomous. The hinged top means that the snake can flee in any of three directions when the lid is opened. With vivs or normal boxes, you can slide the glass/lid open just a crack. The snake may still shoot out of this gap, but at least you know where to focus your attention. Every time you open the lid on a terrainium (you would probably need to adapt it so that you could use a hook to do this), the snake could jump out from the front or either side. I can imagine it is very awkward getting a flighty snake back into one and shutting the lid without risking damage to the snake.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Cannot see a problem with that design for little critters


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

slippery42 said:


> Cannot see a problem with that design for little critters


Have you got shares in Monkfields lol :whistling2:


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

alfiealbino said:


> Thanks for the comments and opinions on this style of viv.
> 
> I am just trying to think about this as logically as possible, in what situation would i ever be in that required the viv to be opened in any other way than by placing on the floor and lifting the lid with the hook? I can imagine that the same effect could happen with glass sliding door on a normal viv as the snake would sense the vibrations/heat near the door and investigate/sit behind the glass as you open it. It would be much easier to open a lid with a hook and safer i presume than sliding glass with your hand, regardless of whether you wear a bite proof glove or not.
> 
> ...


ud put it on the floor and open it with a hook so if the snake decides to bolt bare in mind ur coming from above and they can see u. most predators come from above so they will be like a coiled spring the min u open that lid with anything but a hook i can see a bite following as there reactions are way faster that ours. with a viv u can open the furthest from thems door and also ive seen people open say elapid vivs with a hook so there still out of range....... sorry i just think these are an accident waiting to happen if i put my king rat in one i know shes not dwa the min that lid opened all id see is teeth coming at my face at a great rate of knots lol


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

mikeyb said:


> ud put it on the floor and open it with a hook so if the snake decides to bolt bare in mind ur coming from above and they can see u. most predators come from above so they will be like a coiled spring the min u open that lid with anything but a hook i can see a bite following as there reactions are way faster that ours. with a viv u can open the furthest from thems door and also ive seen people open say elapid vivs with a hook so there still out of range....... sorry i just think these are an accident waiting to happen if i put my king rat in one i know shes not dwa the min that lid opened all id see is teeth coming at my face at a great rate of knots lol


These vivs are not really designed with medium or large snakes in mind. Whether venomous or not. They would be perfect for dwarf Bitis. If any snake is able to behave like a 'Jack in a box' , then the viv is too small. It's a case of the appropriate enclosure for the said species.


----------



## deefa139 (Mar 9, 2008)

THese vivariums also have a rubber bung on the back panel to allow wires (thermostats, heat mats) to be put in without having holes or having to drill. ALL of the hatchling corns and royals I have kept in them learnt within a few weeks how to pull the bung out and a small snake can easily fit out of the hole which is left so unless you want loose snakes I would go for something else.


----------



## alfiealbino (Nov 25, 2007)

Thank you for all of your comments.

It's great to hear different opinions etc on the enclosure to get a clear idea of suitability.


----------

